# Gia's First and Only Contest



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I entered Gia in honor of her since she just died, and I wanted her to have one chance at entering. So I entered her, and hope someone votes for her


----------



## Betta Bug (Aug 3, 2011)

I will definetly vote for her.:BIGhappy:


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2448&pictureid=16697

That's the pic I entered, not very good, but you know.


----------

